# هل تبدأ الفتاة المصارحة بالحب ؟!



## اوريجانوس المصري (27 أبريل 2009)

هل تبدأ الفتاة المصارحة بالحب ؟! ​


العلاقات الإنسانية بحر واسع من المتناقضات ومع ذلك لا يستطيع أي إنسان أن ينكر أنه بحاجة إلى تدريب فكري وعملي للخوض بها بنجاح ولا يعتمد فقط على التلقائية المطلقة. إن المشاعر الدافئة التي تتولد لدى الفتاة تجاه شخص معين هو أمر طبيعي جداً وقد وضع الله هذه المشاعر حتى يجد كل إنسان ضالته المنشودة ويكونا فريقاً ثنائياً بما يسمى مؤسسة الزواج والتي هي كفيلة باستمرار الحياة على الأرض. إذاً لا يوجد ما يمنعنا من الخوض في هذا الاختيار الهام حتى ولو كنتِ أنتِ كفتاة التي ستبدئين بهذه العلاقة ...



فكما أن الشاب من حقه أن يختار الفتاة ويبدأ بمصارحتها كذلك من حقكِ أن تختاري أيضا وأن يدق قلبك لأحد الأشخاص وأن تجدي الطريق إلى قلبه وتحاولي أن تعطي نفسك فرصة لشق طريقك في الحياة كما يحصل الشاب على هذه الفرصة دائما.



جرت العادة في بلادنا المحافظة أن يبادر الشاب إلى إعلان إعجابه بفتاة معينة ويقدم نفسه ويطلب منها أن تساعده حتى يفهما بعضهما البعض عن طريق الجلوس معا أو التكلم عبر الهاتف، وهذا يجعل العلاقة تقف على أول السلم صعوداً نحو الزواج إذا كان الاثنان ناضجَين وجادَين ولا مكان في حياتهما للتفاهة أومجرد اللهو. 



ولكن ماذا لو أُعجبتْ الفتاة بشخص ما في محيط العائلة أو العمل أو الدراسة وابتدأت شرارة معينة في قلبها جعلتها تتعلق بهذا الشخص ولا تستطيع أن تصارحه حتى لا يُسَاء فهمها ويُحكم عليها بالخروج عن العادات والآداب العامة. إنه موضوع محير بعض الشيء؟ ما العمل وكيف تُعَدِّل مع نفسها ولا تظلم مشاعرها التي ترافقها ليلاً ونهاراً.



إن المحبة والشعور بالاطمئنان تجاه شخص معين يحتاج إلى عمل معين حتى  يعلن عن هذه المشاعر، فمثلا إذا سَكَنَتْ إِحدىَ السيدات في منطقة جديدة وتعرفت على مجموعة من الجيران واستراحت لإحداهن ؛ نجد أن هناك محبة عملية ابتدأت تظهر بينهما مثل السؤال عنها والاهتمام بالمناسبات الخاصة بها سواء الأعياد أو عند المرض وتجد نفسها سباقة إلى مؤازرتها والسؤال عنها. ومن هنا تعرف هذه الأخرى أن هذه الإنسانة تعبر عن محبتها بطريقة مشروعة.



وهكذا الفتاة التي تتمنى أن تعلن عن مشاعرها لشاب دون إخلال بالأخلاقيات أو إحراج تستطيع أن تستغل بعض المناسبات الخاصة. وبطريقة أو أخرى يحق لها أن تعلن بعض الشيء عن مشاعرها وملاحظة التجاوب إذا كان ممكنا أو الرفض في حالة عدم توفر القبول من الطرف الآخر ولكن بكل احترام ومحافظة على ماء الوجه كما يقولون.



نحن نتكلم الآن عن عصر أصبح فيه الاتصال والتواصل شيئاً أساسياً والعلاقات الإنسانية تحررت من بعض القيود القَبَلِيَّة التي كانت سائدة والتي كانت الفتاة فيها تخضع خضوعاً كاملاً لرغبة الآخرين واستحسانهم لتدبير مستقبلها دون الرجوع لرأيها. أما الآن فإن الفتاة خرجت للعالم وأصبحت كياناً مهماً في المجتمع وصاحبة قرار (طبعاً هناك بعض الاستثناءات) ، وتستطيع أن تختار لنفسها الاختيار الأفضل ولا تتعرض لكبت مشاعرها ؛ والشعور بالعجز والقهر وخصوصا في سن الزواج وتأسيس الأسرة. فهي من حقها أن يكون لها بعض المبادرة أحيانا عندما تجد الشخص المناسب لها والذي تضمن معه حياة كريمة بحسب فكر الله ودون الخروج عن تقاليدنا المتعارف عليها.


----------



## white rose (27 أبريل 2009)

ليس هناك من مشكلة في مصارحة الفتاة للشاب الذي تحبه بما يدور في قلبها و راسها تجاهه



المشكلة اذا وجدت فهي موجودة في بعض العقول ذات الأتجاه المحدد


يمكنها المصارحة مباشرة ..... و هذا قليل الحدوث


ويمكنها افهامه ذلك باشارات و وسائل مختلفة ........ وهذا الأغلب



وانا شخصيا صارحت زوجي بطريقة غير مباشرة لكن واضحة جدا عن حبي به



و كان رده فوريا و رائعا جدا


وهو متفهم جدا لأمور كهذه

موضوعك حلو كتير يا اوريجانوس

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع وهادف يا اوريجانوس

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## Strident (27 أبريل 2009)

كلامك جميل و صح جداً...

لكن مش في مجتمعنا المتخلف...و أصر على هذه الكلمة: المتخلف

المشكلة في مجتمعنا!! و هو بالمناسبة لن يتحسن أبداً بل سينحدر كل يوم إلى الأسوأ...
أنا آسف، لكن هذه هي الحقيقة!

بس تعرف، الفكرة كمان جميلة لينا كشبان...يعني أخيراً مرة هم اللي يجروا ورانا مش العكس...

ربنا معاكو يا بنات و يعينكو على العقول الموجود في مجتمعنا دي!!


----------



## وليم تل (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اوريجانوس
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمت بود​


----------



## رحيق (27 أبريل 2009)

موضوع بحاجه للنقاش

طويل

جدا

مرسي على الموضوع الهايل ده​


----------



## بنت الفادى (27 أبريل 2009)

هو موضوع جميل ويستاهل النقاش 
بس انا كا بنت من وجه نظرى
فى حجات كتير هتفقدها البنت لما  تبداء هى باعلان حبها


1- خجلها : الخجل اجمل ميزة بيحبها الولد فى البنت وخصوصا فى المجتمع اللى احنا عيشين فيه
البنت اللى تصرح بحبها هيتقال عليها جرئيه وصحبه تجربه والشبابا ميحبوش النوع دا 



2- 
ممكن اوى لو البنت صرحت للشاب بحبها يستغل النقطه دى اسواء استغلال لان مش كل الشباب زى بعضها 
فى اللى هيعتبرها اخت ليه ومش ممكن يخدعها ويقدر مشاعرها واذا كان بيحبها هيبدلها نفس الشعور ولةو مكنش بيحبها تبقى البنت رحت نفسها وقللت من قمتها فى نظر الشاب
او هيمثل عليها دور العاشق الولهان ويقضى معها يومين زى اللى قبلها
لان الشاب يوم مبيختار بيختار انسانه مفيش زيها من وجه نظرة 



3- واهم حاجه بقا فى الموضوع  فرحه البنت لما تسمع بنفسها اول كلمه حب من حببها او اعلان حبه ليها
ليه تضيعها وتبدا هى ويطلع فى الاخر انسان اساسا ملهوش لزمه



4- الشبابا بيحبو البنت التقليله فى مشاعرها مش معنى كدة انها تكون بلا مشاعر انما متحكمه فيها بتعرف امتى تظهر مشاعرها وامتا تخفيها

5- فى كذا طريقه تقدر البنت انها تصرح بحبها من غير متقولها مباشرا 
دا راى ومنتظرة باقى الاراء​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 أبريل 2009)

بنت الفادى قال:


> هو موضوع جميل ويستاهل النقاش
> بس انا كا بنت من وجه نظرى
> فى حجات كتير هتفقدها البنت لما  تبداء هى باعلان حبها
> 
> ...




اشكرك اختي بنت الفادى

ردك جميل جدا

ومنطقي وفعلا دا اللي بيحصل 

مع اختلاف شخصيات بس دي النسبه الكبيرة من الشباب

ربنا يباركك

تحياتي


----------



## dona ad (28 أبريل 2009)

*انا مع بنت الفادى هو موضوع جميل واتمنى انة يحصل بس فى الغالب الشاب يستغل النقطة دى والمجتمع بينظر للبنت دى نظرة وحشة 
ياريت المجتمع يغير عاداتة وتقاليدة اللى خنقتنا  
انا مع بنت الفادى فى كل اللى قالتة
وشكرا على الموضوع دة بجد  ربنا يباركك*


----------



## marmora88 (28 أبريل 2009)

*بجد الموضوع جميل جدا ومن فتره قريبه كنت  بتكلم فيه مع واحد زملتي
   ووصلنا لنفس الكلا م اللي قالته بنت الفادي بس انا عايزه اقوله ان كلام 
   بنت الفادي بيحصل غالبا اكتر مع معظم الشباب العادي اللي عايش حياته
   بعيد عن المسيح بقلبه*
*وقليل جدا من الشباب اللي بيقدر وبيفهم يعني ايه بنت تتنازل عن كل الحاجات
   اللي بنت الفادي*
وعايزه اقول حاجه كمان ان ف شباب ممكن تتقبل كده بس بيجي بعدين وقتاو اي ظروف بتخلي الراجل الشرقي ممكن يرجع يفكر ف الموضوع ده ويبدا يشك ف مراته وممكن يكون عدي زمن كبير ع زواجهم
  واشكرك بجد ع الموضوع الحلو ده


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2009)

*موضوعك جميل فعلا يا  اوريجانوس
ميرسى وربنا يباركك*


----------

